# im new



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi i'm new abit nervous does any one fancy a chat i'having iui


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Coral...

Welcome too FF ....  

Im sure lots of ladys would love to chat, what is it you want to ask...  

I was an IVF person until it was converted to IUI on Sunday just gone ... But im willing to help in anyway i can..

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi coral

welcome hun...im not sure about iui but wish u every sucsess in trying to concieve (ttc), everyone here is really friendly so dfont be shy just ask away.
love lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hi coral,

im quite new to this site too but have found it fantastic so far. i've just had my fourth attempt at iui and im on the 2ww. feel free to ask me anything, hopefully i'll be able to help.

welcome to ff


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hello sandy. ihave had 2 iui ist one ended in m/c at 7wks. 2nd one a/f turned up yesterday,been trying on and of 4 1year. i have bkd again 4 iui 1st scan 15/2/06. how big were your foli .love coral p.s good luck when do u test any signs yet.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hi coral,

sorry to hear about the m/c. i know its not much consulation but at least u know this treatment can work for you.

stupidly i didn't ask how big my follies were as i was just so pleased when the nurse said i had 3 good size ones which for me is fantastic as my last 3 attempts i've only had 1.

unfortunately not feeling too hopefull don't feel anything at all my (.)(.) haven't even been sore only had slight cramping.

good luck for your next appt


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

welcome to ff coral

Kate


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ya when did u say you had ur treatment done. i had 25mg clonid with hcg injection is that the same as the one u have had. tonight at 11.05 channel 4 there,s documentary about artificial insemination. love coral


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

i had the iui on 31/1/06. im taking 50mg clomid for 5 days then pregon injections i just have one hcg inj 36-48hrs before.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ya sandy fingers croosed 4 u. did u spot after iui with crampy tummy ,i did i was in pain, the whole eve .i'm on clomid apart from hot flashes headaches irrabilty i,m ok. i take 25mg of clomid how long have u been on clomid love coral.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

ive taken clomid since aug 05. didn't have any sept 05 or jan 06 as hosp was closed.

i didn't have any spotting but ive been cramping on and off ever since.

didn't manage to see that programme last night was so tired fell asleep before 9.30pm

my hosp allow you 6 attempts at iui before moving onto ivf so if this doesn't work have 2 more goes left. hoping and praying it doesn't come to ivf


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hello sandi fingers crossed,hpoe u dont mind me asking is ur treatment expensive. when do u do the test. i do know how u feel ,all i could think about was being preg. have u had any side effects with clomid. im back wed for 1st scan.love coral.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

our local hosp give us 6 free attempts at iui and then im not sure if its 1 or 2 free attempts at ivf.

im due to test on valentines day but gona test the day before as i'll be off work. im absolutely dreading seeing negative but would rather know in advance rather than being at work and af shows up. being pg has been on my mind 24/7 woke for the loo at 2am this morning and it was the first thing i thought off.

are you paying for treatment?

good luck for wed hope lots of follies grow


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi sandi i am paying 4treatment we have only got enough for 2 more cycles of iui. my problem is i,m 40 naturally we were tryiny 4 6 mths i got impatitent and bkd 4 iui.love coral. fings x i know how u r feeling its like i was obsessed.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

i've stopped drinking completely now and taken up yoga and i think its really helped. on my last 3 attempts i only had one good size follie but this time i had 3 good ones.

if you do drink i would advise you to give it up for now. naively i thot id be ok to carry on with my lifestyle as normal. going out every weekend with my friends.

all going well hopefully u will only need one more attempt. good luck x


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ya sandi . how r u feeling have u had any symtoms yet. i used to go 2 yoga stopped when i found out was preg. i'm thinking of going back 2 it soon . hope ur lucky how many attempts is it .love coral


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

FEELIN REALLY CRAP AND NOT HOPEFULL AT ALL. GOT ABSOLUTELY NO SYMPTONS AT ALL FEEL COMPLETELY NORMAL. GONA TEST ON MONDAY SO JUST THE WEEKEND TO GET THRO HOPEFULLY AF WILL STAY AWAY. THIS IS MY FORTH ATTEMPT SURELY I DESERVE SOME GOOD LUCK DON'T REALLY WANT TO PUT DH THRO THE UPSET OF SEEING ME CRY AGAIN IT HURTS HIM TOO MUCH.

I DON'T PARTICULARLY LIKE YOGA BUT I'VE HEARD ITS SUPPOSED TO HELP


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi sandi don't get 2 down , what about the women who are pregnant ,and dont know they are. really hope u r . i truly know what ur going through.  i know it might sound abit mad ,part of me seems to think cause i was doing yoga ,it helped me to conceive,i m/c no ault of my own i hope. try yoga its not that bad. i just stared to go back to the gym. i even got my dp 2 come with me. love coral


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

morning coral,

i've been doing yoga now for 5 weeks, anything to help me conceive.

feeling really weepy this morning convinced af is on her way. even thinking about getting drunk tonight feel that bad.

going shopping with my friend later try and take my mind off it.

hope you have a nice weekend.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ya sandy dont get drunk, i was on day 26 went 2 p arty got drunk,felt awfu.i didnt think i was preg done test on day 27 was post. i m/c 7 weeks i have got this  n iggly thought was it cause i was drunk , didnt reaaly have a good chance forming. chin up . when r u testing good luck coral.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hi coral,

im really sorry about your m/c but please don't think it was your fault sadly its just one of those things. it happens to people who dont drink at all.

im a fool i had a drink last night, feel terrible i didn't even enjoy it and i've felt sick most of today.

so convinced af is on its way bit crampy today.

if af doesn't come before then gona test 2moro. dreading it but it will soften the blow i suppose


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hello sandi hang in there its not over, i know how stressful this is do u feel like ur going  i know i was like that. keep inormed love coral


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

. cant believe it only had one test in house sis is on her way with more for me now, im scared to do another incase it doesn't show the same result. just don't think its sunk in ive never been able to imagine me pregnant before. im so excited but nervous too


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

sandi i am so pleased 4 u ,all that stress very happy 4 u.loce coral


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

ive did 5 now and its defo positive. got hosp on fri just to confirm.

ive never felt more happy about anything in my life i haven't been able to imagine getting this far before.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

sandi congrats r u going round with grin on ur face. i know how u feel  its really wonderful. keep in touch . love coral


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

yeah my mum said she hasn't seen me look so happy in ages. im just bursting to tell everyone but im not gona just now x


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi sandi brillant news. i had my scan today. hcg tonight and iui friday. feeling nervous again . let me know how u get on friday love coral.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

try not to be too nervous, it will work out just be positive and relax all weekend. good luck

it hasn't really sunk in for me yet i guess it will when i can tell everyone.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

HI SANDI I,M HAVING IUI TOMORROE,HAD HCG LAST NIGHT,DID U FEEL ANYTHING WITH HCG ,LEADING UP 2 IUI LVE CORAL.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

was it ok last night? i didn't feel anything at all with hcg. good luck for 2moro!!!!! i'll be thinking about you with everything crossed. lots and lots of luck


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

coral,

for my first iui i had hcg in the arm and it didn't work so i didn't ovulate and had to do it all over again. i always preferred it in my tummy.

im feeling fine just dying to tell everyone.

good luck for today. just relax and let me know how it goes


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi sandi u said u did not ovulate after hcg how did u know u didn't. i'm going clinic this afternoon b in touch this eve . glad 2 hear ur ok love coral.


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hi coral,

i know i didn't ovulate because when i went for my post iui scan my egg was still there. so we did the whole process over again i went for hcg that night and got iui again 36hrs later. that was my first attempt so for the next 3 attempts i made sure the nurse did it in my stomach not my bloody arm. it wasn't the infertility nurse because i get the hcg at night i just go to hosp and its a normal nurse don't think she knew what she was doing.

did everything go ok yesterday? hope your feeling ok today. when i had my last iui i was a little crampy and it hurt more than the others as the nurse couldn't get the cathatar in as she said my cervix was having a spasm hahaha.

good luck with the 2ww keep in touch let me know how its going.


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

hi girls i wander if any one can answer me, day 7 today ,for the past couple of days getting lot of yellow/whitish discharge does any one else get it. it does normally happen sorry tmi. i'm reaaly curious .love coral p.s i havent used any pessarys, just clomid 25mg and hcg.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi coral hope u are ok? Havnt chatted to u in a few days!

Sounds like ovulating although normal ovulation may be around day 11 - depends on your cycle. I have tried ovulation kits for the first time this month and i started on day 11 - on day 13 now and it was a good positive so going to do some   with hubby over the weekend!

Good luck hun

Kate xx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

HI KATE HOWS THINGS WITH U . WHAT I MEANT WAS I,VE HAD MY IUI . I AM ON DAY 9 ,AFTER IUI. LOVE CORAL


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi coral i understand now - i doubt it means too much - u arent bleeding are u?

Kate xx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

kate no bleeding just day 8 after iui. whats next step 4 u. feeling abit down todaylove coral


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

What has auntie emma told you coral !!! No More sad faces,  i want happy    and positive thoughts         

Emma !!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi coral hope u are feeling a bit better today xx

We dont know what step to take now - we are kind of holding off at the moment to see what decision to make really

Kate xx


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

sorry emma i've just had a awful weekend,had a bit of cry  dont know y.  i've got no signs.  lovecoral.


----------

